# Mittens from felted sweaters and pants



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

I went to the Salvation Army and bought all wool sweaters and men's dress pants. I felted them and made these mittens. They are lined with fleece. I gave them to the ladies in my Bible study and they loved them. I saw similar mittens in a shop for $49.00!


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Beautiful job!


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## cheeny (Mar 12, 2013)

Ginnysue said:


> I went to the Salvation Army and bought all wool sweaters and men's dress pants. I felted them and made these mittens. They are lined with fleece. I gave them to the ladies in my Bible study and they loved them. I saw similar mittens in a shop for $49.00!


love the mittens. i am assuming you felt the material then cut out the pattern and sewed them together is that correct? if not could you tell me how you did them? they are very nice your work is fantasic never seen anything so beautiful. have a Happy New Year. cheeny


----------



## REGeddes (Feb 3, 2013)

Those are lovely! I received a book on making felted items from wool sweaters and picked up 8 wool sweaters at the Salvation Army over the weekend. But, I didn't know you could use pants!!! It isn't easy to find sweaters that are at least 70% wool these days with all the synthetic fibered, so the pants might be a godsend, altho not easy to find them in bright colours! Did you make up your own pattern or if not, where did you get the pattern?


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

1. Did you use the sweaters for cuffs?

2. Were the men's pants 100% wool?

3. Where did you find the pattern?

You are an inspiration! Your work is perfection! I was knitting 'stuffed' mittens (stitches of roving) and got sick of the technique real quick (because I'm a slow knitter and it slowed me even further).

I'm looking for wool slacks at our local "Sally's Boutique" today!


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

I felted them and then cut out the pattern. I found patterns on YouTube but had to enlarge them as a ladies large was too small.


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

I used the sweater cuffs and bottoms for the mitten cuffs. The pants were 100% wool. I tried using wool suit coats but they are made up of smaller cut up pieces and once they are felted they are really small and not always big enough to use in the mittens. I would love to find a wool blanket!


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Great job! I have some sweaters that I picked up at Goodwill that I have felted but haven't gotten to making them up yet. Hope they turn out as nicely as yours!


----------



## Doodlebug (Jan 4, 2014)

Those are great! What lovely gifts.


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

Nancyn said:


> Beautiful job!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

They are wonderful. Could you be more explicit about how you did these?


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Love the pattern to make them..wish I would have seen it before doing mine,great job!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I LOVE those! Very creative idea.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

gorgeous and so well done :thumbup:


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Isn't it fun and Cheap to. Have been doing it for a few years. Only problem is trying to find wool sweaters. Not many are wore now like they use to be. 

They make nice doggie coats and Teddy Bears too.


----------



## taznwinston (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been wondering for years if I could knit huge squares out of not soft wool, felt it,and then make mittens. I guess it can be done. 
The only reason I'd knit the material is if I have a bunch of wool that isn't considered next to skin soft. That's just me not wanting to throw it out, and don't want to knit something I know won't be used because of its scratchiness LOL


----------



## Jimmy'swife (Nov 9, 2013)

Lovely! You did a great job.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

That is absolutely amazing and a wonderful wonderful example of upcycling.


----------



## mopgenorth (Nov 20, 2011)

wow! what a fabulous idea! Your workmanship is excellent! You could definitely sell the ones you made for $40 or more!


----------



## debbie pataky (Sep 12, 2014)

I have 12 grandkids. In and out of my house all the time....house is like a three ring circus.....everybody lives within walking distance...I must have the only full cookie jar in town. I hit the Goodwill every fall and buy a bunch of old sweaters line them with fleece and put a basket of mittens by the front door. Costs next to nothing and the kids love them.....Lots of kids in town have a pair...Went to Christmas concert and my grandkid said to his teacher."that's my grandma....the mittenlady.


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

They look amazing what a great job you did. &#128512;


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

I love "the mitten lady". What a great way for the kids and teachers to know. You have one proud grandkids!


----------



## dotcarp2000 (Sep 5, 2011)

Since wool sweaters are hard to find, can you use acrylic ones as well??


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

Taznwinstn, You can definitely do that. I had a felted purse that I knit but it didn't turn out like I wanted. I cut it up and used it for one pair of mittens. It was quite thick while the other wool I had was thinner but they seemed to work together!


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

dotcarp2000, I did see a video on YouTube that made mittens out of non wool sweaters. You could try looking there.


----------



## Bonidale (Mar 26, 2011)

I saw something similar to this done at a craft sale. The artist had done it with fancy sweaters. Embellished the mittens with sequins and faux fur from old evening sweaters. One-of-a-kind.


----------



## dancewithmarg (Oct 2, 2012)

I used this: (not quite the same as Ginnysue's but close

Video with link to pattern pieces:






Below the youtube video, click on the link to her website and scroll down to the bottom of her home page for the pattern pieces.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

I love these and your work is perfect!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great mittens.


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

Fab job :thumbup: I love that pattern. Can you share it with every one?


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Very nice job.

Your mittens look very top notch.

SEA


----------



## knitismything (Dec 4, 2011)

Thank you for the link. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## kooper (Sep 3, 2013)

Look great! www.nancysnotions ( Sewing with Nancy) has the pattern. I sent for it last year and she still carries it.


----------



## Sailgurl (Oct 1, 2011)

What a great idea. I don't know why, but moths are especially attracked to my cashmere sweaters. I have a couple I'm going to make into mittens. Thank you!


----------



## DollieD (Mar 7, 2011)

I would love them, too!
Well done, and very creative!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Look up recycled wool sweaters. There are lots of free mitten patterns out there.

Try fleecefun.com or purlbee to get started. Fivegreenacres.wordpress.com has a good tutorial.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Well, this sent me on about an hour long computer search as I went from link to link. Your mittens are wonderful and I will finally be able to use up some sweaters and fabric that has been languishing around for some time. Thanks!


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

These are beautiful. A great way to recycle wool. Were you able to get good results with the wool from the mens dress pants? I should just try it. I know there are some in the closet with worn spots! A while ago I tried to shrink wool yardage and it didn't shrink like I thought it would, may have been washable wool. I didn't know much about felting then.


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very nice. Can you share the link to the You Tube tutorial?


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Very nice. Can you share the link to the You Tube tutorial?


link is on page 2 of this discussion


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

crispie said:


> link is on page 2 of this discussion


I found it ,thanks.


----------



## String Queen (Apr 9, 2012)

That's the same pattern my sister uses to make hers. I have a pr and they are So Warm. She has sold many many at her church bazaar.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

They turned out so well-done! I bet the ladies were each thrilled with their gift! :thumbup:


----------



## Stampergrandma (Jun 6, 2011)

They are beautiful!!!! I love that you repurposed old sweaters to make something new and lovely! Kudos to you, we all should take a page from your book and do more recycling! Thanks for leading the way. Lucky ladies!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I tried to purchase used wool sweaters but where I live most items are cotton or synthetic. 

Your mittens are lovely.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Wonderful idea...your mittens are beautiful...lovely job!
:thumbup:


----------



## janeafennell (Dec 11, 2011)

Your mittens are outstanding....

Question: How hot does the water have to be in order for the "felting" to work? 

Thanks for sharing your work with us at KP.

Happy New Year everyone... jane=memphis, tn


----------



## francine leroux (Apr 4, 2011)

good job.....


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

Ginnysue said:


> I felted them and then cut out the pattern. I found patterns on YouTube but had to enlarge them as a ladies large was too small.


After being told at Joanne's that they didn't have even one pattern for mittens, I hunted fruitlessly online yesterday. I did find a site that tells how Native Americans make mittens of leather but it appears that one would have to draw their own pattern, so that's of no value to me.

Can you please tell us the site where you found your pattern? I've saved a wool remnant for years, waiting for a small appealing project. Now that I know what it is, I'm anxious to follow your lead.

Thanks!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

dancewithmarg said:


> I used this: (not quite the same as Ginnysue's but close
> 
> Video with link to pattern pieces:
> 
> ...


Here's the info:Hi Everyone! If anyone wants the pattern emailed to them, just email or text me your email address! [email protected] or 517-65two-2511. Or go to my website www.RomanCakeDesigns.com and download the pattern for free! Happy Sewing! - Sandy﻿


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## sandramailing (Mar 6, 2013)

Amazing. Really like the l-shaped line made by adding top to bottom. If you could narrow it down could you give us some direction on where to find similar on you tube.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wonderful. They look nice and warm too.


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

sandramailing said:


> Amazing. Really like the l-shaped line made by adding top to bottom. If you could narrow it down could you give us some direction on where to find similar on you tube.


Go to YouTube and type in something like -mittens from felted sweaters- and many choices come up. I watched a few. I like the one "Make mittens from old sweaters - Fast and Easy!" She will tell you to go to her website for the pattern which is free. I don't know how to add a link but its RomanCakeDesigns.com


----------



## Ginnysue (Nov 28, 2012)

janeafennell said:


> Your mittens are outstanding....
> 
> Question: How hot does the water have to be in order for the "felting" to work?
> 
> ...


I felt in the washing machine on the "hot" setting.


----------



## cathie02664 (Jul 30, 2012)

These style mittens sell like hotcakes at fall/winter craft fairs here. Around $35/pair on average.
Maybe a new venture for you. The ones here don't always match as nice as your either


----------



## Ozzie Jane (Jul 5, 2013)

Here is a link for recycling woollen pullovers for making the mittens.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Fleece-Lined-Upcycled-Woolicious-Mittens/

http://www.hobbyfarms.com/crafts-and-nature/upcycled-sweater-mittens-plus-pattern.aspx


----------

